# Opinions on this planned breeding...



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

A friend of mine asked me to get some opinions on this planned breeding. I'm hoping some people here, who are more familiar with GSD lines, can give me their opinions and I relay them to him. I tried to copy this from his email, but for some reason the pedigree did not turn out in the same format. Thanks in advance for any comments. 


Linebreeding for the progency of Fero von Badomar and Alle van Tiekerhook
Linebreeding - 5 generations

5 - 5,4,5......................................... in V Fero vom Zeuterner Himmelreich 
4 - 5............................................. in V Falko von Haus Sindern 
4 - 5,5........................................... in V Troll von der bösen Nachbarschaft 
3 - 4,4........................................... in V Yoschy von der Döllenwiese 
4 - 5,5........................................... in Mona von der Döllenwiese 
4 - 5,5,5......................................... in Olga vom Tiekerhook 
3 - 4............................................. in G Birke v. Tiekerhook 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------


Pedigree table for the progency of Fero von Badomar and Alle van Tiekerhook
KNPV PH1 MET LOF
Fero von Badomar
NHSB/2355178
VH3, IPO3
Rambo van Tiekerhook
NHSB/2146776
SCHH3 (V-LGA, BSP)
V Yoschy von der Döllenwiese
SZ/1823741
V-BSP 1990, SG-BSP 1993, G-BSP 1991, SCHH3
V Troll von der bösen Nachbarschaft
SZ/1688832

SchH3
Mona von der Döllenwiese
SZ/1700454

IPO3
G Birke v. Tiekerhook
SCHH3 (V-LGA) FH
V Falko von Haus Sindern
SZ/1575363

IP3 VH3
Olga vom Tiekerhook
SZ/9001100

VH3 IP3
Doeska vom Badomar
IPO 3
DTSL Omar vom Kahlenbach
NHSB/1775887
SCHH3 ( V-WUSV-SIEGER ) FH IP3
1989 WUSV SIEGER Fado von Karthago
SZ/1659724

SCHH3
Julia vom Kahlenbach
SZ/1702441

VH3 IP3
Nerza v Haus Hykos
VH3 IP3
Wolff v Haus Hykos

VZH HD-TC
Elsa v Blitsaerd

Alle van Tiekerhook
NHSB/2573284
VZH VH.3 SPH.1
Max van Tiekerhook
NHSB-/2392874
3X BSP,SCHH3,FH1
V Nick vom Heiligenbösch
SZ/1911480
SCHH3 ( G-BSP ) FH
SG Half vom Ruhbachtal
SZ/1773244

SCHH1
G Ina vom Haus Gard
SZ/1830399

VZH, VH3, IPO1
Taila van Tiekerhook
NHSB/2155874
SCHH3 (V-LGA, BSP)
V Yoschy von der Döllenwiese
SZ/1823741

SCHH2 IPO3 VH2 VZH
Vixen van Tiekerhook
NHSB/1775887

VZH, VH3
SG Elsey van Tiekerhook

Grote, middelkrachtige, gestrekte, wolfsgrauwe teef met goed hoofd en expressie. Normale schoft, nagevende rug, opperarm kort, goede achterhandshoekingen, in front niet gesloten, gaat achter correct. Gangen met goede afzet maar beperkte voortred. Sociaal gedrag. Temperamentvol, goede herdershondenaard. Moed, Werklust en Belastbaarheid zeer uitgesproken, lost op commando. DNA-opgeslagen.
IPO 3, VH 3
V Bodo von Tiekerhook
V-BSP 1987, SCHH3, FH
V Fero vom Zeuterner Himmelreich
SZ/1614055

IPO3
G Birke v. Tiekerhook

VZH VH3
Lindsey van Tiekerhook
NHSP/2067295
SCHH3 (V-LGA, BSP)
V Yoschy von der Döllenwiese
SZ/1823741

SCHH2 IPO3 VH2 VZH
Vixen van Tiekerhook
NHSB/1775887


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Lacey, is this a repeat breeding? If so and I would think that it is not, you could see the offspring and make a pretty good decission. If it is not then I would say this and this is only my opinion. I like it.
I do like many of the kennel names,Tiekerhook, Dollenwiese, Nachbarschaft, Blistaerd, Karthago. The others I'm not as familiar with.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

It's not a repeat breeding...I think he is just contemplating the breeding right now. Thanks for your opinion Jerry....appreciate it.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Did your friend just buy the female. I believe I saw her for sale recently. 

I know because I was trying to get her. I like the breeding. I would expect to see dogs with very very high prey drive. I like breeding that tight on fero. Its great. Let me know I may want a puppy. Greg


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Greg, can you explain why you like tight on Fero breeding, and what characteristics you've seen from these dogs? Others have cautioned against too much Fero linebreeding and I know some will avoid any Fero linebreeding at all.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't think I would go too tight on Fero, but the dogs I have seen out of Fero lines have very malinois-esque qualities. Lots of drive, can be hectic, some people don't like it because they consider it more nervous energy than actual drive, but more often than not those are the same people who dislike mali's.

But I ain't a breeder so what do I know?


----------

